# Forest of Doom pbp (full 5/5)



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Update: Game now full.

In Character thread here.

Hi all!  I am recruiting up to 5 players for a PBP I am planning to run here on ENW - a doubtless modified version of "The Forest of Doom", in the wild lands of Allansia on the World of Titan.

See blog here: 
S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog

PM me or post here to express interest, queries etc.

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 20, 2011)

If there's still room, I'd like to play. I'm thinking of running a human fighter, sword-and-board; more a thinker than a brute though. 

If that's cool, do you want the chars yes posted here, elsewhere, or PMed to you?


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> If there's still room, I'd like to play. I'm thinking of running a human fighter, sword-and-board; more a thinker than a brute though.
> 
> If that's cool, do you want the chars yes posted here, elsewhere, or PMed to you?




Hi Cor - you're only my 2nd expression of interest, so plenty of room.  
Human Fighter would be excellent.  I suggest you PM me your draft PC, I now have a sample PC sheet up at S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog which you can use, and a potential companion NPC, Lirael the Sorceress, who could be a friend, lover or relative of your PC.

Note that the blog has links on the right to the ENW IC and OOC threads.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 20, 2011)

As far as racial and class mods, other than those listed in the blog, just go with the base 3.5 stuff?

Might be a good time to bust out a 3.5 character. I have a couple of potential ideas. Assuming you still have open spots, should I send you the information on them both to consider and let you pick which one you like best? (note I say like best, not necessarily will fit best  ). Might be a bit before I can do the write ups, but I can send 'em.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> As far as racial and class mods, other than those listed in the blog, just go with the base 3.5 stuff?
> 
> Might be a good time to bust out a 3.5 character. I have a couple of potential ideas. Assuming you still have open spots, should I send you the information on them both to consider and let you pick which one you like best? (note I say like best, not necessarily will fit best  ). Might be a bit before I can do the write ups, but I can send 'em.




Hi Artur - I still have places, yup (you're #3!) - I'd prefer the base 3.5 stuff at least to begin with; if it goes well we could branch out later eg when PCs level up.  Please do PM me your 2 ideas, thanks, and I'll tell you what I think.  Also everyone feel free to discuss PC ideas on this thread, it would be good to have some pre-existing relations between the PCs.

I would like to get started fairly quickly; probably on Friday, maybe even tomorrow Thursday if I get 3 quick character submissions.  I'm planning to start once I have at least 3 PCs (with 1 Companion NPC, making a party of 4), but I will still allow for 2 more PCs to join in later, making a maximum party of 5 PCs + 1 Companion NPC.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm interested.

What 3.5 sources are you allowing?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 20, 2011)

S'mon said:


> Hi Artur - I still have places, yup (you're #3!) - I'd prefer the base 3.5 stuff at least to begin with; if it goes well we could branch out later eg when PCs level up.  Please do PM me your 2 ideas, thanks, and I'll tell you what I think.  Also everyone feel free to discuss PC ideas on this thread, it would be good to have some pre-existing relations between the PCs.
> 
> I would like to get started fairly quickly; probably on Friday, maybe even tomorrow Thursday if I get 3 quick character submissions.  I'm planning to start once I have at least 3 PCs (with 1 Companion NPC, making a party of 4), but I will still allow for 2 more PCs to join in later, making a maximum party of 5 PCs + 1 Companion NPC.




Cool. I will get the write ups done, I hope after lunch, and to you this afternoon. 

And if I didn't make myself clear, I intend to use only 1 character, not both.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd love to, but I'm moving in about a month and will be unable to get online during the move.
What do you think is the timeline on this adventure?
I'd like to play a martial class, specifically a regular, player's handbook Paladin of Tyr[Libra] (though I could settle for a Fighter). I'd be happy to be the suitor or good friend to Lirael, your mock up Sorceress.

I could also play a Warlock or a Scout, were it necessary I was not a Paladin. I'll draw up a character sheet using your recommended character sheet style.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> What 3.5 sources are you allowing?




Only what's in the SRD, so basically you're looking at 3.5 PHB only, for starting PCs.  See:
S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 20, 2011)

S'mon said:


> Only what's in the SRD, so basically you're looking at 3.5 PHB only, for starting PCs.  See:
> S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog



Cool.  Did you want us to submit two potential characters, or just one?


----------



## Dandu (Jul 20, 2011)

Psionics are in the SRD, correct?


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> I'd love to, but I'm moving in about a month and will be unable to get online during the move.
> What do you think is the timeline on this adventure?
> I'd like to play a martial class, specifically a regular, player's handbook Paladin of Tyr[Libra] (though I could settle for a Fighter). I'd be happy to be the suitor or good friend to Lirael, your mock up Sorceress.
> 
> I could also play a Warlock or a Scout, were it necessary I was not a Paladin. I'll draw up a character sheet using your recommended character sheet style.




Hi Sekhmet - my rough gameplan is that Forest of Doom should run for around 3 months, to mid/late October, with the possibility of continuing on another adventure next year; or continuing the same one if things have gone slower than expected.  Traditionally late October into November is when my work gets too busy for much gaming.

I'd prefer Paladin to Warlock or Scout, which are not in the SRD  - I do have PHB2 but I'm restricting the game to the core classes here.  A suitor of Lirael sounds good, Pallies have high CHA.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 20, 2011)

S'mon said:


> Hi Cor - you're only my 2nd expression of interest, so plenty of room.
> Human Fighter would be excellent.  I suggest you PM me your draft PC, I now have a sample PC sheet up at S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog which you can use, and a potential companion NPC, Lirael the Sorceress, who could be a friend, lover or relative of your PC.
> 
> Note that the blog has links on the right to the ENW IC and OOC threads.




PM sent with Paaq "Red Pocket", human fighter.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Cool.  Did you want us to submit two potential characters, or just one?




1 is fine.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Dandu said:


> Psionics are in the SRD, correct?




No psionic classes - PHB only.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

You can track which PCs have been accepted here

So far 2 have been accepted, and 2 more mooted (Kip the Rogue, and a Ranger, probably female).  If I get one more completed PC accepted by tomorrow I will start the game then, but allow for 2 more to join later, as I said.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 20, 2011)

S'mon said:


> You can track which PCs have been accepted here




I PM'ed it to you, but here's my character app here, as well:

Thanks for the chance to apply! 

Name: Jonath Cailan

Class: Rogue
Level: 1
Sex: M
Race: Human
Age: 19

Alignment: CG

Appearance: Tall and whip-thin, Jonath has sandy brown hair and bright, hazel eyes.  His skin is well-tanned from months spent out on the open ocean, and his gait has the characteristic roll common to shorebound sailors.

Background & Personality:  [sblock]Obviously a sailor by trade, Jonath found himself put ashore in the town of Stonebridge when his ship's merchant sponsor defaulted on several large loans, causing the ship and all its cargo to be seized by the authorities as collateral.  Compounding Jonath's misery, the cash which should have been used to pay off the crew was instead taken to pay off the merchant's bad loans.  With the heavy autumn trading season drawing rapidly to a close, Jonath was unable to find a berth on an outbound vessel, forcing him to spend a singularly unpleasant winter in Silverton.  In order to avoid complete destitution, Jonath was forced to sell off the few treasures he had collected on his voyages at ruinous discounts.  Come the spring thaw, he made his way upriver to the town of Chalice, hoping to find a ship which had wintered there and was in need of some hands, hoping to bargain his way aboard her and use her to escape back to the blue-water sailing he was more used to.  Unable to find such a ship, Jonath began hiring out his blade, and soon found himself drawn to the possibiliies of land-bound adventure.

Jonath is a normally cheerful fellow, filled with the vigor of youth.  He has a natural gift for languages: he picked up the Aquan tongue from a priest of Solinthar on a single voyage, and largely taught himself the language of dwarves because "it had the best swear words."[/sblock]

Stats:[sblock]
STR 14
DEX 16
CON 14
INT 14
WIS 12
CHA 8[/sblock]

Hit Points: 8 (6 + 2 Con)

Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm

Skills (Ranks):[sblock] Balance (4), Bluff (4), Disable Device (4), Hide (4), Jump (4), K. (Local) (1), Listen (4), Move Silently (4), Open Lock (2), P. (Sailor) (1), Search (4), Spot (4), Tumble (4)[/sblock]

Spells & Powers: Roguish good looks, rapier-sharp wit, dazzling rapier skill

Weapons:[sblock]
Rapier (+2, 1d6+2, 18/x2)
Dagger, Dagger (Cold Iron) (+2, 1d4+2, 19/x2)
Dagger, Dagger (Cold Iron) (Thrown) (+3, 1d4+2, 19/x2)
Shortbow (+3, 1d6, 20/x3)[/sblock]

Armour & Armour Class:  Leather; N: 15; FF: 12; T: 13

Other Equipment: [sblock]Backpack, bedroll, bell, caltrops, chalk, fishhooks and line, flint and steel, rations (4 days), silk rope (50' length), signal whistle, sewing needles and thread, waterskin (2), traveler's outfit, thieves' tools, 1.5gp[/sblock]​


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Currently 4 PCs approved:

1. Name: Paaq, "Red Pocket"
Class: Fighter
Level:1
Sex: Male
Race: Human
Age: 23
Appearance: Broad of jaw, shoulder, and more than slightly of stomach, with unkempt, stringy black hair, Paaq is hardly the dashing soldier, but a smile is rarely far from his mouth, and his blue-green eyes invite playful words from more than a few ladies. He typically wears a dull brown surcoat, with a single red pocket sewn on, over either mail or tunic, with pack, cloak, and baldric for sword and shield slung over his back.


2. Name: Eric Harper, Arbiter
Class: Paladin of Libra
Level: 1
Sex: Male
Race: Man
Age: 27
Appearance: A fairly attractive man, with short, brown hair and blue-gray eyes. He is 6'1", weighs 190
pounds, broad shouldered. He lacks the typical scars found on most warriors. He is usually stern,
but he does have slight "smile" wrinkles that betray his generally happy nature.


3. Name: “Kip”  - Roxanne Kipwell
Class: Rogue
Level: 1
Sex: M (Really F) - The other PCs think she's a male youth called Kip.
Race: Human
Age: 19
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Appearance: Tall, thin as a rail. Dark black hair, cut roughly and short (with her own dagger), brown eyes.

4. Name: Jonath Cailan
Class: Rogue
Level: 1
Sex: M
Race: Human
Age: 19
Appearance: Tall and whip-thin, Jonath has sandy brown hair and bright, hazel eyes. His skin is well-tanned from months spent out on the open ocean, and his gait has the characteristic roll common to shorebound sailors.

5. Name:  Lirael the Sorceress (Companion NPC)
Class: Sorcerer
Level: 1
Sex: Female
Race: Human
Age: 25
________

I'm giving my friend Roxy until tomorrow morning to submit a 5th PC, so right now that means there may be no further openings; any more PC submissions I get now will go on the waiting list.

I'll officially start the game tomorrow, but if your PC jas been accepted you are free to post your IC response to the intro post on the IC thread here.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

I know the above party lineup does not look terribly min-maxed, but I'm a lot happier with it than I would have been with a party made up mostly of Clerics & Druids plus a Wizard (biding his time), I can tell you.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 21, 2011)

S'mon said:


> I know the above party lineup does not look terribly min-maxed, but I'm a lot happier with it than I would have been with a party made up mostly of Clerics & Druids plus a Wizard (biding his time), I can tell you.




Non-optimized parties are fun as long as everyone participates.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, Group is complete!  Please go to the IC thread & do your introductory posts; include a bit of detail about your character so the others know who you are.

The Party - PCs

1. Name: Paaq, "Red Pocket"
Class: Fighter
Level:1
Sex: Male
Race: Human
Age: 23
Appearance: Broad of jaw, shoulder, and more than slightly of stomach, with unkempt, stringy black hair, Paaq is hardly the dashing soldier, but a smile is rarely far from his mouth, and his blue-green eyes invite playful words from more than a few ladies. He typically wears a dull brown surcoat, with a single red pocket sewn on, over either mail or tunic, with pack, cloak, and baldric for sword and shield slung over his back.


2. Name: Eric Harper, Arbiter
Class: Paladin of Libra
Level: 1
Sex: Male
Race: Man
Age: 27
Appearance: A fairly attractive man, with short, brown hair and blue-gray eyes. He is 6'1", weighs 190
pounds, broad shouldered. He lacks the typical scars found on most warriors. He is usually stern,
but he does have slight "smile" wrinkles that betray his generally happy nature.


3. Name: “Kip”  - Roxanne Kipwell
Class: Rogue
Level: 1
Sex: M (Really F) - The other PCs think she's a male youth called Kip.
Race: Human
Age: 19
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Appearance: Tall, thin as a rail. Dark black hair, cut roughly and short (with her own dagger), brown eyes.

4. Name: Jonath Cailan
Class: Rogue
Level: 1
Sex: M
Race: Human
Age: 19
Appearance: Tall and whip-thin, Jonath has sandy brown hair and bright, hazel eyes. His skin is well-tanned from months spent out on the open ocean, and his gait has the characteristic roll common to shorebound sailors.



5. Name:  Keena Gladomaine
Class:  Ranger
Level:  1
Sex:  Female
Race: Half-Elf
Age:  24 yrs old
Appearance:
--Height: 4'9"
--Weight: 108 lbs
--Eyes: Green
--Hair:  Auburn Red, wavy, shoulder length
Attractive and lithe looking. Generally wears her leathers and armor when adventuring.





6. Name:  Lirael the Sorceress (Companion NPC)
Class: Sorcerer
Level: 1
Sex: Female
Race: Human
Age: 25
Appearance: Very shapely, glamourous brunette of about 5'6", Lirael wears a black leather bodice, skirt and high-heeled thigh boots, carrying a traveller's pack.  She has shoulder length hair and a lightly tanned complexion.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 21, 2011)

I suggest players post as much of their PC backgrounds here as they're happy for the other players to know about.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 21, 2011)

*Paaq "Red Pocket"*

Paaq is very nearly the quintessential open book; he wears his heart on his sleeve and rarely succumbs to the pessimism of cynics. He grew up a baker's son, and although he loves eating and drinking, has next to no culinary talent. Always keen to hear another thrilling tale of adventure, Paaq easily went along with his parent's wishes of a better life than an apprentice baker - adventuring would be dangerous, but thrilling, likely rewarding, and even possibly fulfilling if noble and true tasks were set before him.

With little extra coin to spare, Paaq's parents found a crippled knight, Sir Ulthan of the Westbank, to teach sword and shield to Paaq in exchange for bread and treats that sated the knight's sweet tooth.

Never one to be mistaken as cultured, Paaq is none-the-less honest, loyal, and jovial, but packs a common man's sense to fight off the naivity of his optimism.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2011)

*"Kip the Lad" - Roxanne Kipwell*

Kip is a youthful fellow, slinder and almost feminine of feature, or perhaps a trace of Elven? He is nimble and quick, tries to be aware of all that goes on around him at all times. He prefers to be alone, even with the group, in as much as not initiating conversation and keeping his own council. He keeps his bedroll a little distant from others, though still within the safety of the campfire light. He has said that, as he gets more comfortable with his traveling companions, he will open up. 

Kip the Lad is, or was, a fairly well known employee to an eccentric collector. Part of his team that visited ancient ruins and all sorts of weird places to retrieve any number of bizarre and sometimes unattractive artifacts. "Knick Knacks" as they were commonly referred to. His future fell into doubt with the untimely death of his employer, a death surrounded by any number of fantastic and even melodramatic rumors of how he died, how he was killed and who did it. The popular story is a young lover of his found he paid more attention to his collection of oddities than to her and she had him killed. Others say one of the objects his team recovered was cursed and it was the curse that killed him. Others take that a step further, saying that any involved in the retrieval of those items are cursed, as are those who are around them.

Kip places little stock on that last story, having snorted at it and commented time and again that he is still alive and suffers nothing from such a curse. With his employer dead, Kip decided that the idea to leave the town and head into the world to seek adventure was another stroke of luck, giving him an escape from the uncertainty of the town into the unknown of the world.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 21, 2011)

*Eric Harper, Arbiter*

While not exactly forward with any amount of personal information, when asked a question about himself, Eric Harper will always answer truthfully. He has nothing to hide from any amount or source of prying eye, and his life is a testament to his faithfulness to Libra. 
 What you have gathered is that he is the son of a relatively wealthy judge, whose lifestyle was later found to be made through underhanded deals with businessmen and government officials. When Eric stumbled onto one such deal, he gathered the necessary proofs and turned his father in for the crime. 
 When they took his father away, his mother sent Eric away from the household in grief, and Eric soon found himself at a church of the Lady of Justice, where he was taken in and given his training.

 Although relatively inexperienced, the church would send Eric about their city to ask for donations and give Libra's blessings to the masses because of his ability to connect instantly to people. 
 The priests at the church were soon amazed at Eric's ability to absorb information and to settle disputes in a just manner, and he was soon called "Arbiter" by his peers, whom took advantage of his willingness to serve, and accepted his decisions (for the most part). 
 It's easy to tell that he takes his duties very seriously, so when his peers at the church suggested he go on a sort of pilgrimage to help those in need and spread the word, he strapped his gear together and left that very day.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 29, 2011)

I was waylaid by enemies, and had to defend myself for the last four days.
Posting will be more active until around the 8th, where I should be MIA for roughly 48 hours. It's over the weekend, I'd appreciate if one of you handled anything for my character if it becomes necessary. 
 After that, it will be smooth sailing (barring more enemies waylaying me).

 I was near Sandpoint, ID, stuck in the mountains above the city. Long story, but a good time, I suppose.


----------

